# Gas Quadra-fire QF135FB-C Blowers Not Working



## Terry1302 (Oct 27, 2018)

I purchased the unit two years ago. Used it with no issues for the last two years. Turned it on this year and the blowers are not working. All other things are working on the unit. I opened up the back removed the inline fuses and blowers and took them to the store I bought the unit from. They tested the fuses and the blowers and the fuses were bad, so they ordered me new ones. The blowers tested ok.  I put the new fuses in and the blowers still will not start. What would cause the fuses to blow and what would cause the blowers not to turn on?

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2018)

How's the wiring? A frayed wire could short out & smoke the fuse...


----------



## Terry1302 (Oct 27, 2018)

My two new fuses are working fine now. Both have zero resistance. All the wires still look like new, not bad or frayed.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2018)

Did you have a lightning strike nearby or a power outage? That could have fried the fuses, 
& maybe the blower controlling rheostat also got damaged.


----------



## Terry1302 (Oct 27, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Did you have a lightning strike nearby or a power outage? That could have fried the fuses,
> & maybe the blower controlling rheostat also got damaged.



Do you know ho to check the rheostat?


----------



## Terry1302 (Oct 27, 2018)

Terry1302 said:


> Do you know ho to check the rheostat?



Do you think the rheostat would be covered under warranty?

Don’t have an external rheostat. I only have the gas insert & the remote control RC 300.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 28, 2018)

Is there a snap disk in the system?


----------



## Terry1302 (Oct 28, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Is there a snap disk in the system?



Not sure what a snap disk is? How do I determine if I have one?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 28, 2018)

Check the wiring schematic in the manual. I will also look for it on line.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 28, 2018)

No disk...







Not sure where to tell you to look. It may be the module shown in the lower pick. If the lead going to the blowers from that module can be plugged into a lead cord for power, you can test the blowers...


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 28, 2018)

First thing to always check is electric outlet and your breaker panel.


----------



## Terry1302 (Oct 28, 2018)

Millbilly,

I double checked the electric outlet and circuit breaker, both are ok.

Dasky,

When I had both blowers out and the fuses out, I had them tested at the shop I bought the insert from and he said both blowers tested ok.

Thanks for responses!! Not sure what to do from here??


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 4, 2018)

Terry1302 said:


> I purchased the unit two years ago. Used it with no issues for the last two years. Turned it on this year and the blowers are not working. All other things are working on the unit. I opened up the back removed the inline fuses and blowers and took them to the store I bought the unit from. They tested the fuses and the blowers and the fuses were bad, so they ordered me new ones. The blowers tested ok.  I put the new fuses in and the blowers still will not start. What would cause the fuses to blow and what would cause the blowers not to turn on?
> 
> Thanks,
> Terry


I am not a pro like Bob but he makes a good suggestion that stove has to have a snapstat.  The fans will not come on until that snapstat closes this is accomplished by heat.  Look for it and put a jumper on it I bet your fans will come on then.  This will tell you if your snapstat is bad or not!  Check your wiring within the stove it will lead to the snapstat by the way!!


----------



## Terry1302 (Nov 5, 2018)

k0wtz said:


> I am not a pro like Bob but he makes a good suggestion that stove has to have a snapstat.  The fans will not come on until that snapstat closes this is accomplished by heat.  Look for it and put a jumper on it I bet your fans will come on then.  This will tell you if your snapstat is bad or not!  Check your wiring within the stove it will lead to the snapstat by the way!!



I posted the electric diagrams in my manual. I cannot seem to find the snapstat. Do you know where to look? Could it be in my remote control which is a RC300 IntelliFire Plus Remote control?

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 5, 2018)

No snapdisk according to the diagram I posted above. Does that match your manual?
If it does, then the problem is in the electrics somewhere. Module? Wiring? Molex connection?


----------



## Terry1302 (Nov 6, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> No snapdisk according to the diagram I posted above. Does that match your manual?
> If it does, then the problem is in the electrics somewhere. Module? Wiring? Molex connection?


Yes the diagram matches my system. Is it hard to remove the module and have it tested?

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## Terry1302 (Nov 10, 2018)

Terry1302 said:


> Yes the diagram matches my system. Is it hard to remove the module and have it tested?
> 
> Thanks,
> Terry






I broke down and had my dealer come to look at my insert. He noticed right away that the power module to the fans was burnt out, because it smelled bad. He did not have another unit in stock in his truck. He said he would call first thing this morning and replace it. No call all day today I finally called late this afternoon. He said he was really busy and could not get to me today. He said he could come on Monday but I should call him to remind him. I said are you sure you want the work? He said not really, he said I should get someone else. He took the unit with him. How do I know exactly which power module to get for my unit? I think it is called a power unit? Maybe power module? If I call Quadra-fire will they be able to give me the part number I need to get? There are two connectors and a power cord not plugged into my unit now on the right side of the unit. One connector has four leads and the other connector has three leads. My unit is a Quadra-fire  QF135FB-C.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## Millbilly (Nov 10, 2018)

I'd order that part from your dealer.


----------



## Terry1302 (Nov 11, 2018)

Millbilly said:


> I'd order that part from your dealer.


The dealer doesn’t want my business. He said to go with someone else, he is too busy??


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 14, 2018)

Terry1302 said:


> The dealer doesn’t want my business. He said to go with someone else, he is too busy??


DANG!!


----------



## berniereallyhasgas (Nov 14, 2018)

Terry,
I believe that part that the dealer removed from your appliance is a 2166-335 auxiliary control module. There is an internal fuse in the module that may have popped also (which is why it smelled bad)


----------

